# Looking for a good holster for a Sigma



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a 40VE and I'm looking for a good concealable holster for it. I'm having a hard time finding holsters that list this model. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

Mod, please delete this thread... Didn't notice the other holster thread.


----------

